# Bareback



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jan 2, 2012)

Soooooo, lately I've taken up bareback riding. Its not the most comfortable of things but these last two rides have been some of the most rewarding in my life. There's nothing quite like just grabbing a bridal, walking out into the pasture, finding a "mounting block", and just going for a ride. Its got a kind of liberty to it I just can't explain(very akin to just going barefoot XD ). It's even made a great improvement to my riding ability(meaning I've noticed a big change in just two rides). Of course I have to give all the credit to having a simply awesome mount( a less gentle horse would have already dumped my clumsy butt in the dust) but I can't say I've ever learned(or grown) as much in a secure leather saddle as I have bareback. I can't even say I miss that old leather saddle for a second(though my thighs might say other wise  )
Anyone one else out there ride "au natural" and what are your opinions/theories/feelings/tips/advice/or even qualms with it?


----------



## kelsey2017 (Jan 3, 2012)

I whole-heatedly agree.  I have not had the benefit of riding under instruction or with others willing to critic one another or that even have the same goals, so bareback kicks ass.  I also have four kids, so stealing away to the pasture with the rope halter and a treat is great.  
I think that even though I am not working on technical dressage and such, I can;t do anything better for my seat and aids then balance myself while riding.  I don't need someone else o give me feedback, the horse does.  Mainly in the form of- OH good you hung on there,  or- I'll keep trotting, you gather yourself up and I'll race you home on foot.  Seriously though, it can be nice to just play.  A bareback ride in the winter is SO warm and fuzzy, and I even used to just jump on with Darby's winter blanket and canter around in the snow!  
My new (old) guy is like riding a sofa, Darby is not (bony TB).   The pair of them had gone touring and made it out to the far side of the property.  My partner drove me out there and the horses got a snack and a couple halters, and then I rode Pokey while I led Darby.  We got started and we trotted a little, real easy to sit trot, Darby was doing good with this arrangement so we cantered most of the way home (not far 1/8 mile)! POkey has a big barrel and that half quarter horse that he has gives him better gaits and some flubber for the ultimate ride! lol

Besides, any ride that you can feel the WHOLE rest of the week, has to be working your body in a good way.  My partner loves how strong my thighs are!


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 3, 2012)

I prefer bareback to saddle and feel I can sense the horse better when riding this way.  I always feel too high and disconnected while using a saddle....they say it isn't good for long distance riding as it is harder on the horse, but I wonder if the horse were conditioned to it whether it would matter.  The Indians seem to do just fine...


----------



## Horsiezz (Jan 3, 2012)

My avatar says it all! This is me and my mare who are about to go swimming in a lake, just off the bridle trails, at nearby Saltfork State Park in Ohio. I love going bareback once in a while, but not too much. I dont feel as secure and I'm always worried I'm hurting my horses back. The first time I fell off was when I was riding a pony bareback! He was just a young one, a little over 2, so it was my fault I even got on him bareback in the first place... he decided to start bucking 5 minutes into it while we were in the roundpen. I held on for 5 bucks then finally came off. It hurt like heck, but I blame myself entirely! It was a stupid move, but we all have those once in a while(dont you deny it!)


----------



## kelsey2017 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh I forgot about swimming! I have only done it one two occasions but it is something to experience.


----------



## rwbwfarm (Jan 10, 2012)

I LOVE bareback . I rode my old mare (lost her 2 yrs ago after having her for 22 yrs.) bareback all the time. She was part Clydesdale so had a nice back & a regular saddle never fit right so I didn't bother. We went everywhere & rode for hours at a time. Really helps with balance, too. Now I have Standardbred & a Spotted Saddle Horse & ride both bareback. We actually just bought a saddle last year so hubby can go with me although my Standardbred doesn't seem too thrilled with a saddle anymore  . Like Beekissed, I feel disconnected with a saddle - just too much there.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree, all that space between the horse and saddle just doesn't feel right anymore. I tried riding with the saddle again earlier this week and the whole time I was just wishing I could just take the darned thing off, the worst things being the stirrups which used to be my biggest crutches  . In most cases it was more of a hindrance than a help,* BUT* I did notice a big difference in my balance since the last time I was in the saddle. I also noticed that I wasn't as timid as I had used to be(go figure  ) I can definitely say that  bareback riding has given my balance and my confidence a pretty sweet jump  but I do agree that it shouldn't be for long trail rides. Beyond the difficulties of getting back on once dismounted(like others have mentioned) I've have also found that it is a little strenuous on both the rider and the horse. I like bareback for quick paddock or pasture rides but if were going beyond the gate I think both the human and the mount could learn to appreciate a little padding between their back and your rump


----------

